# urn help please



## ivo2mon (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi. I could use some guidance on how to turn Ann urn for my father. The funeral home tells me that the cavity needs to be 6x6. The max height they gave me is 9 inches and max width of 10 inches. I am thinking of gluing up some cherry and black walnut. What is the safest way to do all this? Should I cut the rings with the 6 inch diameter, or should I glue up the block and Bore out the cavity? I have been turning for 4 months and I use the carbide turning tools thanks for your help. Pat


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

ivo2 said:


> Hi. I could use some guidance on how to turn Ann urn for my father. The funeral home tells me that the cavity needs to be 6x6. The max height they gave me is 9 inches and max width of 10 inches. I am thinking of gluing up some cherry and black walnut. What is the safest way to do all this? Should I cut the rings with the 6 inch diameter, or should I glue up the block and Bore out the cavity? I have been turning for 4 months and I use the carbide turning tools thanks for your help. Pat


I'm sorry for your loss, Pat. Welcome to the forum. Sorry it's under these circumstances. I can't imagine a more meaningful tribute than to turn an urn yourself. I hope it will be a cathartic process for you. 
I've been turning urns lately, smaller pet or keepsake urns. Mine have been from solid stock rather than segmented which requires a good deal of drying time, so you may be on the right track with the segmented idea. One question that comes up with urns is lid attachment. I have been using brass threaded inserts from Lee Valley and have been very happy with them. http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,250,43243&p=32874 Captain Eddie has a video about them I'll find for you if you are interested. 
I'm happy to share more details about my process if it would help you.


----------



## ivo2mon (Jan 12, 2013)

What are your thoughts and suggestions on cutting out the cavity prior to gluing up the blank?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I went through that 2 years ago with my wife. I don't know what skils you have but you can cut rings out the wood and stack the rings up to give you a hollow inside. If you only have a bandsaw you can cut the rings in half and cut out the inside and glue them back together. 
I hollowed mine out using hollowing tools and standard turning tecchniques. 
You can find the size of the inside by looking up how to size urn's on a google search. I found a place that tells you how much rice it should hold for a person being X weight. I'll see if I can find it and post it below.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

If your going to do a segmented one I would personally try using 3/4 stock and glueing up ring segments. 

Would possibly 'face' the rings before joining them just to ensure nice neat joins. If your stock and glue up is of high quality you won't need to face it. Sorry for your loss, please post a pic of whatever you end up doing. 

Welcome to the forum.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.mainelyurns.com/what-size-cremation-urn.html


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.woodcentral.com/woodwork...d/read/id/461324/sbj/how-big-should-a-urn-be/


----------

